# has anyone ever done an oil painting???



## artist4life

i want advice on the best way to attempt to start


----------



## Terminator9217

*Starting out*

Not to sound sarcastic but you do need brushes, canvas and etc.. You need to decide what you want to paint, a lot of people find it easy to paint landscapes, or you could paint a still life, if you do decide to paint landscape you will find that each brush that you use could create different effects, for instance if you use a flat brush you can paint folliage with it, several different kinds of folliage, you can do more than folliage with a flat brush, you need to read up a little on oil painting, you can even paint paintings done by earlier masters for practice purposes, don't start on some thing hard, start on something easy, you can experiment with your paintings, not all your paintings will turn out but if you keep working on it I assure you it will get better, try painting mountains, or maybe just tree trunks and give it texture, make it look real, let the light shine from one side of the tree, you have to decide which side. Here is an easy way to paint a tree trunk, you can use a flat brush or a filbert, first you dray a line with the paint brush to the shape of the tree, remember that not all trees are straight, fill in the space with lots of paint, vandyke brown or dark siena, after that you can to a liner brush and use titanium white, thin it out with paint thinner, odorless thinner, then lightly run the linner brush on one side of the tree trunk where you want the light to come from, and you'll be surprise how easy it is most of all have fun with your art and don't be afraid to experiment, don't worry about mistakes, as an artist you will learn how to make something out of a mistake, be bold, and daring most of all be creative. Best of luck to you. you can email me at [email protected] if you like. I am not able to post any of my art as of yet, as I have just repaired my laptop recently and have not loaded my art works in my laptop, but in time I should be able to. Please do not hesitate to ask me or anyone else for help, if you like I can email you samples of some of my early works of art an oil painting that is, please be advise that this is in no way a solicitation for you to buy anything it is for the purpose of learning the art of oil painting. I am looking forward to seeing your oil painting in the future.


----------



## Terminator9217

I am trying to send or post the reply to your questions on how to start I hope you get it, if you do not get it you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Wildest Heart

The one thing i hated about oil was how long it took to dry! OMG!
I did like how much easier it was than acrylic to alter/change & the way it mixed & blended. It's been years since i used oil though & i didn't have all the tools either (just paint & brushes lol) I found it easy to get the hang of though & you can paint on different sorts of paper/canvas without much difficulty because it doesn't absorb (for hard surfaces or glass i wouldn't recommend it though).


----------



## scairyclairy

I used to like painting wet on wet it mixed so well! you could get some really good effects


----------



## asianartyii

Wildest Heart said:


> The one thing i hated about oil was how long it took to dry! OMG!
> I did like how much easier it was than acrylic to alter/change & the way it mixed & blended. It's been years since i used oil though & i didn't have all the tools either (just paint & brushes lol) I found it easy to get the hang of though & you can paint on different sorts of paper/canvas without much difficulty because it doesn't absorb (for hard surfaces or glass i wouldn't recommend it though).


haha yah right, this is the hard part, it takes time to dry. But based on my experience in oil painting, the outcome is really great!.. No doubt on it!.


----------



## Buck

Do a few splatter paintings. Watch how the paint mixes on the canvas. Experiment with different types of brush strokes. Try out things besides brushes such as scrapers or knives.


----------



## cherylfoster

Oil paint is nothing but a process of painting with pigments that are bound with a medium of dry oil. In this process, oil was boiled with a resin which is known as a varnishes. When I have draw a one picture that time I have used a oil paint. It require knowledge about oil painting.


----------



## nitheesh

That's amazing. You have a very nice skill. Very good, congratulations.


----------



## smgallery

*Beginning Oils*




artist4life said:


> i want advice on the best way to attempt to start


I'd suggest trying _paint by_ _number kits._ Thats how I started and I really learned fast. Is this too rudimentary, let me give you more advanced approaches.

Cheers,
smgallery


----------



## akeena

I suggest buying starting with the Bob Ross instructional materials. you remember that curly haired, bearded guy who used to paint on tv. You can even watch them on youtube now.
His link:
http://www.bobross.com/


----------



## akeena

Bob Ross
The Joy of painting


----------



## Blunder

My father paints with oil. Never touched a brush. He uses blades in great sweeping strokes. It works for him.


----------



## smgallery

*Fast Drying Alkyds.*

*Go to DickBlick.com and try "alkyds" instead of oil. Basically, they are a modified oil that dries overnight. It handles just like oils.*

*Herb*



Wildest Heart said:


> The one thing i hated about oil was how long it took to dry! OMG!
> I did like how much easier it was than acrylic to alter/change & the way it mixed & blended. It's been years since i used oil though & i didn't have all the tools either (just paint & brushes lol) I found it easy to get the hang of though & you can paint on different sorts of paper/canvas without much difficulty because it doesn't absorb (for hard surfaces or glass i wouldn't recommend it though).


----------



## VictoriaGayle

I just started oil painting a few months ago. The vibrancy and shine are beautiful, but it takes forever to dry and that can be annoying especially if you are painting in layers.
To start out I would suggest doing the underpainting in acrylic, as it dries faster. The top layer would be oil and it would still have that beautiful professional look that oil gives a painting.


----------



## jamesmith

For recent paintings, your problem is more likely a build-up of dust, smoke, pet hair, dander, and even bacterial or fungal growth. In this case, make sure none of the paint is ready to come off the canvas or board, meaning that it doesn't exhibit any cracks or flakes. Then you can carefully dust the surface with a very soft, dry bristle brush, such as a baby toothbrush or shaving cream brush.

Oil Paintings


----------



## jamesmith

Any advice about cleaning an *oil* *painting* that's covered in dust or yellowed varnish must come with a major disclaimer. More than other kinds of do-it-yourself projects, cleaning *oil* *paintings* should really be trusted to expert conservators. Furthermore, altering true antiques almost always decreases their value, whether or not they look better to you.



 Oil Paintings Reproductions


----------



## jamesmith

A portrait artist creates artistic depictions of people in which the subject’s face usually serves as the work’s focal point. Though the range of formats in which portraits can be done is essentially limited only by the artist’s imagination, the most traditional media for this type of artwork include painting, sculpture

Portrait Painting


----------



## Val

Hi all, I am new in this forum, I am a painter from Bulgaria and I also sell wooden frames of best quality, if anyone has interest this is my website: www. europeframes.com no pressure


----------



## JohnDavid

**

What do you think of this guy? saatchionline.com/CiprianDanciu


----------

